# GTA area..text me with ...



## Markstealth (Nov 13, 2015)

forget it.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rondo said:


> View attachment 98169


What's my ex-wife pic doing on here?:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Markstealth (Nov 13, 2015)

_*xxxxx*_


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

So no one from the U.S. Is going to read the thread when I list where to buy ccs. Go to your b&m and buy them if you're low. Or try Google. This is not a site to get online sources.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

